# What do I have here?



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

This is a gun handed down from my grandfather. Anybody have any idea what I have here? The gun is not in great condition. I can see some letters on the rib but can't make out what they say. Thanks.

[siteimg]3050[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3051[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3052[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3053[/siteimg]


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Shu,
It looks like an 1889 Remington. I will post up some pix when I get a chance.
Jim


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello,

You have a neat old Remington Hammer lock Shotgun, judging by the 
butt stock. It is cool. I like Remington's.

Is it a shooter and are you going to get it restored?

Keep us posted.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The butt plate is a dead giveaway. Remington, and as previously stated, probably an 1889 model...


----------

